
Ask HN: Production setup for apps - oyeanuj
As I inch closer to going live to production with my app, I am curious about what production setups do other people have and what services are being used?<p>Mine are two Heroku apps - Rails-API backend (served on a subdomain) &amp; React SSR frontend respectively. In addition, I am setting up CloudFlare, Imgix for images, S3 for storage.<p>I still need to figure out solutions for SSL, and CDN (if any additional).<p>What are your setups? And any experiences with any of the services mentioned?
======
rwieruch
Digital Ocean all the way. I am using a couple of inexpensive Droplets for
server blocks and Dokku to host multiple websites, applications and APIs
horizontally on those instances. This article [0] gives a lot of insights
about my setup.

\- [0] [https://www.robinwieruch.de/deploy-applications-digital-
ocea...](https://www.robinwieruch.de/deploy-applications-digital-ocean/)

